# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  peesontsteking in voet

## Hyacint

Ik heb al vele maanden last van een peesontsteking in mijn voet. De Tibialis 
Posterius spier doet daarom erg veel pijn. 
Had zooltjes, daarna semi-orthopedische schoenen, maar niks helpt. Krijf nu fysiotherapie met een dwarse frictie behandeling. Is er iemand die dit herkent en hoe is hij er vanaf gekomen? Ik kan bijna niet meer lopen; alleen met heel veel pijn!

----------


## peteroomens

De m.tibialis posterior komt vanuit het onderbeen, achter de binnenenkel en heeft zijn aanhechting in de binnenholte van de voet. Hij kan te veel gerekt zijn als de voet te veel proneert en te veel gespannen, wanneer de voet te veel op de buitenzijde wordt belast. In dit laatste geval wordt iedere (orthopedische) zool met klem ontraden, daar deze de voet alleen maar meer naar buiten duwt. Dwarse frictie is prima. Een tijdelijke oplossing kan zijn de voeten 'neutrale' rust te geven door uit beide schoenen een eventuele inlegzool te verwijderen en te vervangen door een sterk dempende, gladde zool. Vraag hiervoor een podotherapeut/podoloog in de omgeving.
Succes.

----------

